# Suche Mitspieler & Gilde!



## Drina84 (8. März 2012)

Servus @ALL,

wie Ihr schon in der Überschrift sehen könnt suche ich Mitspieler oder gegebenfalls eine nette und ohne Zwang basierende Gilde 

Da ich bis jetzt eigentlich nur alle Klasse erst ausprobiert habe und mich nun letztlich endlich für eine bzw zwei entschieden habe, bin auch erst auf dem Lvl 13 aber dies sollte wohl kein so großes Problem darstellen  

Mein Main ist ein Sith-Attentäter und sein Twink oder auch sein Bruder (da beide eine sehr verblüffende ähnlichkeit aufweisen) ist ein bzw wird ein Sith-Mauradeur... 

Beide befinden sich auf dem PVE-Server The Cinzia und ich würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen bezüglich Mitspieler für die Flist oder auch evtl auf Glück eine Gilde zu finden 

Lg


----------

